# Tasmanian Devil By Wombat



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Recently did a trade with Wombat for this amazing piece. He has a business in Australia called Kookaburra Katties. All you Aussies should be owning one of his slingshots (not to mention everyone else, heh heh).










It is made from Tasmanian Oak with a palm swell of Australian Blackwood. As you can see, both woods are very nice -- and combined with Wombat's excellent workmanship it makes for one spectacular piece of work. I can't say enough good things about it. I have always been an admirer of Wombat's work, but I must say it is even better than I thought it was, now that I've seen it in person.










I got this a couple of days ago and haven't been able to stop shooting it every time I get a few minutes. Fits my hand perfectly. Has 30-60 tubes, quite powerful and easy to pull. Also Kangaroo leather pouch which is very-very high quality. Light and tuff! A nice lanyard he included was a cool extra. There's a piece of Kangaroo leather that can be used as a spare pouch on it. Nice touch.









Thanks a million, Mr. Wombat! This was definitely one of my better trades. It goes on the top shelf as soon as I can stop shooting with it.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

His work is fantastic!
I have something of his that you can relate to DH!
My favorite full sized shooter "Trekkie chalice"


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice slingshots gentlemen.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I remember that one, Jake. Great piece!


----------

